# Seeking Recommendations for Pacific Northwest



## huestous (Jan 29, 2006)

Our family has never traveled to the Pacific Northwest, and would like to plan a trip for either summer '07 or summer '08.  We trade through RCI.  Any recommendations?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 29, 2006)

Summer in the NW is a great time of year.  Great weather makes most everything a joy. 

If you want the Seattle area, there is a Worldmark in downtown Seattle. Otherwise you have to make some choices. The Ocean where its alway too cold to swim in the ocean but great for other activities. The puget sound which is about a hour or two from Seattle and nice (not hot).  Eastern Washington (chelan and leavenworth)  where it is hot ~100 (not humid)  with lots of summer activities but really too far to visit Seattle and Puget Sound.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 29, 2006)

It's not the US Pacific Northwest, but it is a short hop, skip & a jump up to Vancouver, BC and then a nice ferry trip over to Victoria.  

I grew up in Seattle & lived a number of years in Vancouver, both are beautiful cities with lots of activities to do & things to see.

Rick


----------



## DenMar (Feb 3, 2006)

Other options: Whistler in the summer is nice, Victoria B.C., If you can get the Oregon Coast grab it,  Anywhere in the puget sound(esp. on the water) will be centrally located for the region, Sun Valley or any other in Idaho would be great for outdoor activities, The Cascade Mt. range of Wash. or B.C. is beautiful, San Juans on bikes in unforgetable.
Basicly it depends on what activities you want to do.  Sightseeing?  Hiking?  City stuff?  Beachcombing?  Fishing?
If you can narrow it down we could be more help.


----------



## debraxh (Feb 3, 2006)

Don't know exactly what you're looking for, but we loved visiting Whistler, B.C. last summer.


----------



## SherryS (Feb 3, 2006)

We loved Otter Rock on the Oregon coast!


----------



## swift (Feb 3, 2006)

Before we could make recommendations we would need a little more information. The sights and activities very greatly even with in a few miles of each other. Are you traveling with children or as a couple? Are you looking for coast or mountains?. Do you want amusement parks or wineries? When you say Pacific Northwest what state are you refering to California, Arizona, New Mexico, Oregon, Washington, Nevada? Each of them are very different from the other. Southern California is very different from Northern California. Could you give us a little more detail of what you are looking for.


----------



## Gadabout (Feb 3, 2006)

swift said:
			
		

> Before we could make recommendations we would need a little more information. The sights and activities very greatly even with in a few miles of each other. Are you traveling with children or as a couple? Are you looking for coast or mountains?. Do you want amusement parks or wineries? When you say Pacific Northwest what state are you refering to California, Arizona, New Mexico, Oregon, Washington, Nevada? Each of them are very different from the other. Southern California is very different from Northern California. Could you give us a little more detail of what you are looking for.



Normally, the term "Pacific Northwest" refers to Oregon, Washington, and perhaps also the part of California north of the San Francisco Bay Area and actually even north of the Sacramento area for that matter (maybe Idaho as well, or is that considered a Mountain state?). Cold, rainy, some snow in the winter, even in the summer can be cold and rainy on the coast--it is not fairly predictable weather, unless you say "it might rain today", and you'd probably be right 80% of the time.


----------



## huestous (Feb 3, 2006)

swift said:
			
		

> Before we could make recommendations we would need a little more information.


I was rather sparse with the info.

Wife, daughter (18), most likely a friend of the daughter, and me traveling.  Amusement parks are on the bottom of the list, hiking and sightseeing on top of the list.

We don't select a city for the destination, but the natural setting (e.g. Adirondacks, Sedona, Hawaii), although we do enjoy visiting historic sites, museums, or theater in the area.

Being on the water would be a plus.

Thanls to all for the suggestions so far!


----------



## quiltergal (Feb 3, 2006)

Sounds like anything on the Oregon/Washington coast would fit the ticket.  The scenery is unforgettable, the weather unpredictable.  But a nice day on the Oregon coast is amazing.


----------



## TomL (Feb 3, 2006)

Just as an additional comment, generally the nicest time on the Oregon coast is late August, September, and early October, with some of the best weather coming after Labor day.  September is generally when the Willamette valley begins to cool which reduces the fog and drizzle on the coast.
If you can travel past Labor Day (but probably still in September), you might have a better time getting an Oregon Coast week.  
I don't know if the same holds true for the Washington Coast.  
TomL


----------



## azsunluvr (Feb 5, 2006)

If you enjoy historic sites, underground Seattle is fascinating. http://www.undergroundtour.com/


----------



## copper (Feb 6, 2006)

SherryS said:
			
		

> We loved Otter Rock on the Oregon coast!



I'll second Otter Rock although I don't think any of the timeshares are ocean front and I'd add Spanish Head. Both can be rented on a daily basis. I also like the Worldmarks in Gleneden Oregon but don't know if it trades through RCI or not. I'd also add Salishan Lodge.

Enjoy


----------



## TAG (Feb 6, 2006)

*Vancouver Island*

I'll put in a plug for Tauca Lea in Tofino on the west side of Vancouver Island.  It's a great area if you can entertain yourselves (as opposed to being entertained).  I'm a little prejudiced but the coast from Northern California up into BC is amazingly beautiful.  -TAG


----------



## Laurie (Feb 7, 2006)

And Pacific Shores on Vancouver Island ... I always think of BC as Pacific Northwest.


----------

